# Alum



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Ive been up to alum 4 times in the last few weeks 1 saugeye and some smallies from shore. Have seen some eyes shallow but wont bite. Tossing sticks traps joshies and grubs. Just wondered if anyone has had much luck yet. 

GL


----------



## TugIsTheDrug (Sep 18, 2017)

I've caught 1 and lost one in the past couple weeks at alum. Its been super slow. Should start picking up soon though

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

We picked these up Saturday morning. Two are over 21"


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Hellbender said:


> We picked these up Saturday morning. Two are over 21"
> View attachment 457943


Nice


----------



## TugIsTheDrug (Sep 18, 2017)

Hellbender said:


> We picked these up Saturday morning. Two are over 21"
> View attachment 457943


Were you out on a boat? 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

Using a boat and following the old creek bed. Most all fish were caught between 31-33' except for the first two which were around 28' 
All of the fish were caught on 3/8 oz orange jig, black twister tail and minnow. We tried several color combo's and nothing and my buddy decided to try a black twister tail and it was on! We caught several short fish and a few small Perch mixed in along the way.


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Looking for some from the bank stories to get my hopes up (boot time not boat time) and make sure its not just me. Keep grinding along the shore 10 ft at a time. 200 views this afternoon bet some are on foot. 

GL


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Never fished Alum yet but been meaning to give it a whirl.


----------



## TugIsTheDrug (Sep 18, 2017)

Craw-dad said:


> Looking for some from the bank stories to get my hopes up (boot time not boat time) and make sure its not just me. Keep grinding along the shore 10 ft at a time. 200 views this afternoon bet some are on foot.
> 
> GL


I was out again tonight. Nothing. I was starting to feel discouraged but then I went back through my pictures the past couple years and didn't start seeing pictures of saugeye from shore until early November. I still think its too early. Especially with the weird fall we've had so far. I'm seeing very little bait fish along the rocks
The consistent cold weather were going to be getting will get them moving in.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## landen daugstrup (Jan 15, 2020)

I got 2 last night out in that crazy wind and cold, a short and a 17" from shore, points and drop-offs in the south and middle pool. fish came on vibes and a deep diving balsa Rapala crank I found


----------



## landen daugstrup (Jan 15, 2020)

if it helps that 17" fish was full of baby bluegill


----------



## Feedbag (Oct 14, 2006)

Hellbender said:


> We picked these up Saturday morning. Two are over 21"
> View attachment 457943


I'm going to Alum on Thursday. This gives me hope.


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Im planning on heading there tomorrow morning. Want to hit 2 new spots i seen from maps so my plan is spot hopping and fish fast for active fish then headed back with my son and a buddy tomorrow night. 

GL


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Please let us know if the ramps are still in. From Africa Rd yesterday it almost looked like New Galena rampsnhad been pulled but I could be wrong.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

At Hollenback, single center dock only. I don’t know about the other ramps. I appreciate them leaving a dock to launch rather than having to beach a boat.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

moke11 said:


> At Hollenback, single center dock only. I don’t know about the other ramps. I appreciate them leaving a dock to launch rather than having to beach a boat.


Thanks! Haven't seen as many posts from you in a long while! Have you got any decent sized white bass in the last couple months at Alum? 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Galena docks are in the parking lot didnt get to cheshire. Didnt get out as early as i wanted. Hit 3 spots got 1 short and missed 1 both on 2.3" purple flash guessing 10 fow just before it sloped up. 


GL


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was by Cheshire yesterday and all but the middle docks were pulled and sitting in the parking lot.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

lacdown said:


> Thanks! Haven't seen as many posts from you in a long while! Have you got any decent sized white bass in the last couple months at Alum?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


No whitebass recently, but in July, it was epic. Launched almost every night during the week taking friends, kids, and neighbors out to fish for white bass. I would take the kids to the beach to swim for an hour and then we would fish til dark. During these trips, I didn’t fish much, just take fish off the hook, untangle lines, run the trolling motor.

The kids had a blast using spinning rods, making long casts to fish busting the surface. The kids enjoy is because they know where to cast. They can see the fish busting the surface. And, the technique is pretty simple, wind fast until something smashes the bait.

We caught lots of white bass and showed some new anglers how much fun it is to fish!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

moke11 said:


> No whitebass recently, but in July, it was epic. Launched almost every night during the week taking friends, kids, and neighbors out to fish for white bass. I would take the kids to the beach to swim for an hour and then we would fish til dark. During these trips, I didn’t fish much, just take fish off the hook, untangle lines, run the trolling motor.
> 
> The kids had a blast using spinning rods, making long casts to fish busting the surface. The kids enjoy is because they know where to cast. They can see the fish busting the surface. And, the technique is pretty simple, wind fast until something smashes the bait.
> 
> We caught lots of white bass and showed some new anglers how much fun it is to fish!


Yeah my kids were able to get into a couple nice schools in early summer and there was about 2 months where I went fishing often but rarely got to pull any fish in.  All good because my son will be able to take fish off himself next 6ear and it's funner than going alone!

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice Fish Hellbender!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Slow day for me today. A few crappie, channel cats small saugeye. I did get a surprise today. Got a rock solid hit, thought I hooked a state record cat... After a bit it became apparent it was a Muskie. It ran me around the boat several times before I got to see it. Biggest one I’ve seen for years. I was just about to attempt to net it with my pitiful 22” Ego 2 when she rolled one last time and cut the line. I was able to get her head in the net and drag her onboard. 46”... nice fish, I’m guessing around 30lbs. Her face tore the webbing in the net and she was stuck in there pretty good. I did manage to finally work her loose and get her back in the water. She swam around on the surface for a while then took off.
Finished the day with a 21ish saugeye.
Everything was caught on a fuzzy grub or Vibee. 
Water was heavily stained, for the south pool, temp was 53ish.
I miss the docks already... fortunately, there is one set in. I hate draggin the boat on the sand.
Beautiful weekend coming up... the leaves can wait!


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't suppose the muskie had an under spin in its mouth? I caught one almost identical to your description two weeks ago on the south east side of the south pool. Fought it for five solid minutes on 10lb test. Stupid me didn't bring a net, so when I got her to the boat I leaned down to grab her and that was all she wrote - surged right out of the water at me and snapped the line. She was at least 40" and probably over 25lbs. Best one for me by far on Alum in a while. I've been catching one about every other time I go out this last five weeks - under spins, topwaters, lipless, cranks - all in south pool. Last week I caught more in a day than I've caught in the last two years combined Maybe they're making a comeback on Alum or maybe I've just put in a few thousand casts and am being paid back all at once! Thanks for the report.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Gottagofishn said:


> Slow day for me today. A few crappie, channel cats small saugeye. I did get a surprise today. Got a rock solid hit, thought I hooked a state record cat... After a bit it became apparent it was a Muskie. It ran me around the boat several times before I got to see it. Biggest one I’ve seen for years. I was just about to attempt to net it with my pitiful 22” Ego 2 when she rolled one last time and cut the line. I was able to get her head in the net and drag her onboard. 46”... nice fish, I’m guessing around 30lbs. Her face tore the webbing in the net and she was stuck in there pretty good. I did manage to finally work her loose and get her back in the water. She swam around on the surface for a while then took off.
> Finished the day with a 21ish saugeye.
> Everything was caught on a fuzzy grub or Vibee.
> Water was heavily stained, for the south pool, temp was 53ish.
> ...


That was me at the end of the day when you got the 21 inch saugeye! Thanks again for the insight... ingot a short saugeye an a couple perch after you left dropshooting minnows. Also got a few crappie in 28 ft on minnows and jigging raps.

Btw, cheshire ramp is still in but may be a zoo today/tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

lacdown said:


> That was me at the end of the day when you got the 21 inch saugeye! Thanks again for the insight... ingot a short saugeye an a couple perch after you left dropshooting minnows. Also got a few crappie in 28 ft on minnows and jigging raps.
> 
> Btw, cheshire ramp is still in but may be a zoo today/tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Good meeting you. 
See you out there soon.
Al


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Didn't expect much with the blue bird Sky's but I hit the southpool this morning, a few small crappie and Bluegill jigging between 28-33 ft , no s-eyes water hovered around 54. Ended up leaving a hour early than I intended to because I forgot to set my clocks back on my fish finders... Oops.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Hit the lake after making a run to the Dutchman for bait....sheesh.
Anyway... hit all the spots I’ve been fishing for the last month with only one small saugeye, crappie and smallie for my efforts. It was getting late and decided to swing by the spot I picked up the Muskie Friday as that area had been loaded with bait.
Bam! First and second casts yielded a couple shorts, third cast gave up a 25” tank. Biggest saugeye I’ve caught there for a long time. I fished there for an hour and a half and had to go. Caught 20 saugeye or so but didn’t have time to clean fish so there all still there. The spot was loaded with bait.
The fish were higher than they have been. 18’ to 24’. They were in and around some old root systems hanging over a fast break into the creek bed. If I was dragging the jigs through the wood the fish would nail it.
Most excellent day...
Once again, bait was absolutely the key.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Gottagofishn said:


> Hit the lake after making a run to the Dutchman for bait....sheesh.
> Anyway... hit all the spots I’ve been fishing for the last month with only one small saugeye, crappie and smallie for my efforts. It was getting late and decided to swing by the spot I picked up the Muskie Friday as that area had been loaded with bait.
> Bam! First and second casts yielded a couple shorts, third cast gave up a 25” tank. Biggest saugeye I’ve caught there for a long time. I fished there for an hour and a half and had to go. Caught 20 saugeye or so but didn’t have time to clean fish so there all still there. The spot was loaded with bait.
> The fish were higher than they have been. 18’ to 24’. They were in and around some old root systems hanging over a fast break into the creek bed. If I was dragging the jigs through the wood the fish would nail it.
> ...


Is Dutchman only place around carrying minnows right now? Have you tried crawlers?


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Maybe Norton’s close to Delaware Reservoir? The question is, where to find chubs or shiners?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Monday Cheshire was out of minnows. The Dutchman got some Monday morning. Not sure if Cheshire did or not.
I ALWAYS call Cheshire before I go there for minnows...
This time of year I just use minnows. Crawlers might work, but I’m sure minnies will do the trick... if you can find ‘em.
I think Norton’s is closed on Mondays.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I got bass minnows from Cheshire around noon thirty on Monday.


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Last night got a bunch 12"-14" no keepers 3 spots. Traps til the wind picked up and couldnt keep them down slims bait and chartreuse joshies kept'em hittin. If i can get away this evening might try again. Happy thanksgiving to all and good luck


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

This time of year , with winter pool and no docks , which ramp would every one say is the most conducive to launching a boat?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

They leave the center docks in all year at New Galena and the marina ramps. So you can launch at either with no problem.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

polebender said:


> They leave the center docks in all year at New Galena and the marina ramps. So you can launch at either with no problem.


Awesome , thanks for info!


----------

